# Can't rename user profile



## littlegreenman (Mar 29, 2012)

I need to rename a user profile on a server 2008 file server.
Logged in as Domain Admin, and also later as local admin.
Attempted to rename the [username].v2 folder, but "You do not have permission..." message comes up.
I can rename other user profile folders.
It looks like the folder has been locked, due to being in use, but I have logged the user out.
Any ideas?


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

There are a number of different ways that will work.

What is the purpose of renaming the profile?


----------



## littlegreenman (Mar 29, 2012)

I think the problem is one of ownership.
Previous network I worked on wasn't screwed down as tightly as this one, and Admin could rename the profile without taking ownership.
The User can't save to his profile.
Next opportunity is tomorrow, so I'll have another tilt then.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

It will be an ownership problem. You dont have the security permissions to change the name of the profile folder.

You can either take ownership of the profile or log in as that user and make the change from there.

I'm presuming its a Windows 7 machine in a 2003 Environment?


Dave


----------



## littlegreenman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Dave
It's Windows 7 in 2008 environment.
I'll be trying your advice tomorrow, and will post to confirm success.
Thanks for your reply. This is my first time administrating a network alone, so enjoying the challenge, but getting brain-tired!
:facepalm:


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahh ok, Its sometimes a problem when installing Windows 7 onto a 2003 domain. I had it a little while ago, the profile has already been created (.v2) but was corrupt. I just renamed and then it recreated itself.

If you are solely responsible for the network, just remember to have a good backup just in case of any future problems/major changes. 



Dave


----------



## littlegreenman (Mar 29, 2012)

Cheers people.

Taking ownership did the job.
Serious brain fade occurring here!
Last network I was on, this was a default condition, so it just didn't occur to my befuddled head!

There's a serious backup protocol in use, so we should be safe from data loss!:smile:


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Good stuff, congrats on fixing the problem.


Dave


----------

